# Doodle Jump fürs Sony Ericson Vivaz mit Lagesensor, gibts sowas?:P



## d1rtyd3vil14 (23. November 2010)

*Doodle Jump fürs Sony Ericson Vivaz mit Lagesensor, gibts sowas?*

Hey

 Kennt oder hat jemand das Spiel Doodle Jump fürs SE Vivaz ( mit Lagesensor ) ?
Bisher habe ich es nur für das 5800xm gefunden.. aber das funktioniert komischerweise nicht auf dem Vivaz =S .. 
Fänds cool, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte


lg


----------



## NuTSkuL (23. November 2010)

*AW: Doodle Jump fürs Sony Ericson Vivaz mit Lagesensor, gibts sowas?*

also ich habs für mein S8000 mit lagesensor. aber glaub nich, dass dir das weiterhilft.
bekommst du es erst garnicht installiert oder was funktioniert genau nicht?


----------



## d1rtyd3vil14 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Doodle Jump fürs Sony Ericson Vivaz mit Lagesensor, gibts sowas?*



NuTSkuL schrieb:


> bekommst du es erst garnicht installiert oder was funktioniert genau nicht?



doch doch, installiert krieg ichs  .. Ich stell dann die Bildschirmtastatur in den Suite- Einstellungen aus und im Spiel mach ich einen Haken bei "Lagesensor an"

trotzdem passiert nichts, wenn ich das Handy kippe


----------



## NuTSkuL (24. November 2010)

*AW: Doodle Jump fürs Sony Ericson Vivaz mit Lagesensor, gibts sowas?*

sowas kann ich bei mir garnich einstellen. frag doch mal im fachforum für dein handy nach. da werden mehr freaks zu finden sein


----------



## zøtac (24. November 2010)

*AW: Doodle Jump fürs Sony Ericson Vivaz mit Lagesensor, gibts sowas?*

Meine Schwester hat das Vivaz und spielt andauernd Doodle Jump mit Lagesensor. 
Runtergeladen hat sies von o2


----------



## d1rtyd3vil14 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Doodle Jump fürs Sony Ericson Vivaz mit Lagesensor, gibts sowas?*



zøtac schrieb:


> Meine Schwester hat das Vivaz und spielt andauernd Doodle Jump mit Lagesensor.
> Runtergeladen hat sies von o2



kostet allerdings 5euro.. Und ich wollts kostenlos haben.. Sorrx, hätte ich vieleicht von anfang an sagen sollen


----------



## NuTSkuL (25. November 2010)

*AW: Doodle Jump fürs Sony Ericson Vivaz mit Lagesensor, gibts sowas?*

also meins hatte ich von ner legalen seite. hatte anscheinend einer selber den lagesensor eingebaut und hochgeladen.
wenn zotac es hat, wird er doch bestimmt so nett sein und es dir geben  fals es illegal sein sollte, einfach vergessen


----------

